# 3 litre Fiat Cam belt/chain



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

I seem to be getting conflicting information on whether my 57 plate, 3 litre, 160bhp Fiat has a timing belt or a timing chain. Can anyone out there give me a definitive answer? :?:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have only ever seen the 3.0 litre referred to as an Iveco engine and having a chain. 

It is the same with the Nissan engined 3.0 litre Renaults, which are similarly always stated to have a chain rather than a belt.


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, Stanner; the service schedule only lists belt changing for the 100 & 120 BHP models so this bears out what youare saying. 8)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Definitely a chain


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

+1 for chain on the 3 litre, for certain, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mine is a 3.0L and has a chain.Fiat.

cabby


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

I was told chain (when I asked the service agent when the cambelt need changing - he looked at me as though I was nuts!).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we rest our case M'lud. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think that nails it as definitely a chain


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 3L X250 uses two chains in the timing system as per the diagram below.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

To complete the picture re the double and single timing chains:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just asked Duncan we had a 2008 160 auto and it was a chain

Carol


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

rayc said:


> The 3L X250 uses two chains in the timing system as per the diagram below.


Thanks, Ray. That's interesting, but I really hope I never have to get that close to it. 8O


----------

